# GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe



## Hornissentreiber (21. Februar 2011)

*GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Hallo Gemeinde,

kürzlich habe ich mir eine Gainward GTX 570 zugelegt. Es handelt sich um die Version mit zwei Lüftern OHNE Werksübertaktung (von der Doppellüfterkarte gibt es offenbar DREI verschiedene Varianten). Ursprünglich wollte ich eine im Referenzdesign haben, um einen Shaman draufzubauen, aber der Händler verkaufte dieses Modell gerade günstig, die Bohrungsabstände passten auch und ich dachte mir, vielleicht ist die ja weniger laut als das Referenzmodell. Ich weiß, dass ich günstiger gefahren wäre, wenn ich gleich ein leises Eigendsign gekauft hätte, aber den Shaman hatte ich von einer anderen Modifikation über und so wollte ich ihn einem sinnvollen Zweck zuführen. Ich hätte dem Nicht-Referendesign allerdings mehr Aufmerksamkeit schenken sollen, denn u. a. das führte dazu, dass ich ein paar Risiken mehr eingegangen bin, als ich ursprünglich gedacht hatte.

Bevor mich wieder einige belehren: Ja, ich weiß, dass ich dadurch die Garantie verliere. Das ist ein Risiko, das ich in Kauf nehme.

Vorweg: ich rate ausdrücklich nicht dazu, nachzumachen, was ich jetzt beschreibe!

Als ich die Garte das erste Mal mit Fallout 3 inklusive Supersampling und diverser Mods) testete, blieb von meiner Erwartung, die Karte sei relativ leise, nichts mehr übrig. Die Lüfter röhrten wie in den unseligen Geforce FX-Zeiten. Zu dem Zeitpunkt die Temperatur nicht überprüft, weil mir das im Grunde auch egal war. Derartig laute Lüfter gehen bei mir gar nicht, also habe ich die Karte kurzentschlossen von Ihrem Kühler befreit (eine Menge Schrauben aber einfach) und wollte ihr den Shaman spendieren. 

Zu meinem Entsetzen kollidierte aber einer der Kondensatoren auf dem Board mit einer Heatpipe des Shaman. Nun war guter Rat teuer. Ich hatte meine Umtauschmöglichkeit vergeigt (zum Lösen der Schrauben musste ich ein Klebesiegel beschädigen) und konnte den Shaman ums Verrecken nicht montieren. Nach längerer Überlegung überwog für mich der Nervfaktor "laute Lüfter" das Risiko die Karte zu beschädigen und so entschloss ich mich zu einer Maßnahme, an die ich zuvor nie auch nur im Traum gedacht hätte: ich lötete den störenden Kondensator auf die Rückseite der Karte, was mich ganz schön in Angstschweiß versetzt hat.

Nun konnte ich den Shaman draufbauen (zuvor kamen natürlich Speicher- und VRM-Kühler drauf) und zu meiner Freude funktionierte die Karte auch problemlos - bis auf eine Sache: sie wurde brutal heiß. Trotz maximaler Drehzahl des TY 140 erreichte die Karte nach kurzer Zeit in Fallout 3 99° C! (Nein, der Kühler war nicht schief oder sonstwie falsch montiert!) Offenbar habe ich in letzter Zeit bei Grafikkarten in Sachen Temperatur die Arschkarte gezogen, denn vor nicht allzulanger Zeit habe ich ähnliches mit einer GTX 460 erlebt, siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/127056-sparkle-gtx-460-viel-zu-heiss.html

Nachdem ich schon auf der Karte herumgelötet hatte, war mich alles egal: der Heatspreader musste runter. Sowas wollte ich eigentlich nie wieder machen, obwohl es bei der GTX 460 auch gut ging. Aber damals löste sich das Problem mit der Enfernung des Heatspreaders und so fackelte ich nicht lange. Ich bekam das Teil nach einigem vorsichtigem Herumprobieren mit einer Wasserpumpenzange herunter. Ich fasste den Heatspreader ganz weit unten an den Zangenspitzen und bog und drehte mit viel Gefühl in alle Richtungen, bis er mit einem Schnappen absprang. Dabei hielt ich die Karte in der freien Hand und achtete darauf, sie nicht durchzubiegen.

Was darunter zum Vorschein kam war praktisch identisch mit dem, was ich bei meiner Sparkle GTX 460 erlebt hatte: die Wärmeleitpaste war völlig trocken und hatte die Konsistenz trockenen Knetgummis. Das dürfte wohl der Grund für den fehlenden Wärmeübergang gewesen sein. Ach ja: bei meinen Versuchen zuvor blieb der Shaman viel zu kühl, was eindeutig darauf hinweist, dass der Heatspreaer die Wärme nicht richtig durchlässt - sofern der Kühler richtig sitzt, versteht sich. Auch das ist eine Parallele zu meiner Erfahrung mit der GTX 460.

Um den Shaman jetzt zu montieren, musste ich die Stehbolzen, die in an der Karte fixieren, anders einsetzen. Die Rändelscheiben, die am Ende Stehbolzen sitzen, setzen nämlich ohne Heatspreader auf dem PCB der Karte auf. Darum habe ich sie von oben (von der Seite der Kühllamellen her) durch die Gewindelöcher der Halterung des Shaman gesteckt und sie nicht von unten eingeschraubt. Auf diese Weise sitzen die Rändelscheiben jetzt auf der Rückseite der Halterung und kollidieren nicht mehr mit dem PCB.

Nun ist alles wieder zusammen gebaut und ich habe gerade einen ersten Test laufen lassen: die GPU wurde nach 10 Minuten Furmark gerade mal 57°C warm, eine Reduzierung um mehr als 40°! Wohlgemerkt: im Furmark, nicht in Fallout 3.

Ich berichte von dieser Aktion eher zur Information und weniger, um zur Nachahmung aufzurufen. Bedenkt bitte, dass ich seit gut 15 Jahren Computerbastler bin, und angesichts vieler früherer, z. T. sehr riskanter Umbauten, in diesem Fall trotzdem bei der Löterei schweißgebadet war.  Auch das Entfernen des Heatspreaders hatte etwas Alptraumhaftes. Ich habe diese Aktion wie gesagt auch durchgezogen, weil ich den überzähligen Shaman endlich verwenden wollte und neige etwas zur Dickköpfigkeit. 

In Zukunft warte ich lieber, bis WIRKLICH leise Kühldesigns erscheinen. Wie ich verschiedentlich lesen konnte, soll ja selbst die GTX 570 Phantom u. U. relativ laut sein. Vielleicht liegen die unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen, von denen man bei diesem Modell liest, an dem jeweiligen Zustand der WLP unter dem Heatspreader?

Wie auch immer: bis hierhin ging´s gut, sagte der Mann, der vom Hochhaus stürzte, als er am zweiten Stock vorbei kam. Ich freue mich jetzt daran, dass das Risiko sich gelohnt hat und ich endlich eine kühle und leise GTX 570 besitze. Toi, toi, toi, dass das auch so bleibt.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Dragon AMD (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

JOOOH!!! Da haste dich echt was getraut!!! Respect wenn die GraKa lange durchhält!!!


MFG


----------



## Birdy84 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Du bist ja wahnsinnig.^^ An deiner Stelle hätte ich erstmal die Temperaturen des Standard-Kühler mit der anderer, baugleicher Karten verglichen. Dann hätte ich entweder die Karte umgetauscht oder einen anderen Lüfter montiert.


----------



## milesdavis (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Kannst du mal ein paar Bilder hochladen?


----------



## Hornissentreiber (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Jetzt im Nachhinein hätte ich gerne Fotos gemacht, leider dachte ich nicht daran, als ich in der wilden Frickelei gesteckt habe. So, wie die Karte jetzt ist, sieht sie halt wie jede andere GTX 570 mit Shaman-Kühler aus. Bis auf den Kondensator auf der Rückseite natürlich. Falls jemand möchte, kann ich die Karte ja nochmal ausbauen und die Rückseite fotografieren. Ich dachte nur, das kann man sich vorstellen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Saubere Arbeit 
Und die Rückseite, bzw. die ganze Karte würde ich trotzdem gerne sehen


----------



## Hornissentreiber (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

So, habe die Karte fotografiert. Der Kondensator ist links auf der Rückseite zu sehen.
file:///F:/DCIM/100_FUJI/DSCF0010.JPG


----------



## Ahab (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Wow, Wahnsinn.  Du bist echt durchgeknallt.  Respekt für soviel Mut.  

Ich hab was ähnliches mit meiner GTX 260 durch. Die war mir auch zu laut. Irgendwie hab ich aber keine Möglichkeit gefunden neue Lüfter auf dem nackten Kühlkörper zu befestigen. Also hab ich einfach das Lüftergehäuse "zerbastelt". Die Garantie hats dabei natürlich auch ins Jenseits befördert, doch es hat sich absolut gelohnt. 

Aber einen Kondendensator wie selbstverständlich umzulöten und den Heatspreader *mit einer Wasserrohrzange!!!* abzureißen...?!  Naja, Verzweiflung wa...


----------



## PommesmannXXL (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

@ Ahab /sign


----------



## Hornissentreiber (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*



Ahab schrieb:


> Aber einen Kondendensator wie selbstverständlich umzulöten und den Heatspreader *mit einer Wasserrohrzange!!!* abzureißen...?!  Naja, Verzweiflung wa...


Für meine Begriffe war das Umlöten des Kondensators die riskantere Modifikation. Aber selbstverständlich war das für mich wohl kaum . Das mit der Wasserrohrzange (Oder heißt das Teil Wasserpumpenzange? Ich meine die kleinere Variante.) klingt extremer als es ist - finde ich. Die Alternative hätte gelautet, mit einem scharfen Messer unter den Rand des Heatspreaders zu gehen und DAS ist wirklich gefährlich! Direkt hinter dem Kleberand innerhalb des Heatspreaders liegen viele winzige Bauteile (keine Ahnung, was das ist), kleiner als ein Stecknadelkopf. Da man nicht sehen kann, wie weit man unter den Deckel geschnitten hat, besteht allerhöchste Gefahr, diese Teile zu beschädigen. Die Wasserrohrzange war demgegenüber die weniger riskante Alternative, zumal ich aufgehört hätte, wenn ich zu viel Kräft hätte aufwenden müssen.


----------



## weizenleiche (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Krank, aber genial  Respekt.


----------



## Scorpio78 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Heftig, und Respekt!

Die Sache mit dem Heatspreader geht mir auch durch den Kopf.
Hast du einfach nur den Heatspreader hin und her bewegt?

Wenn ja, würde ich es erst an einer alten 8800 GTS 640 MB üben!

Das durchschneiden des Silikons, oder was das Zeug ist, wäre mir auch zu gefährlich, bei der GraKa.
Meine CPUs habe ich allerdings alle "geköpft".
Ist bei Intel ein wenig nervig, da die Kollegen den DIE an den Spreader löten, wenn man vorsichtig und sorgfältig arbeitet, kann da eigentlich nicht viel schief gehen.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*



Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Heatspreader geht mir auch durch den Kopf. Hast du einfach nur den Heatspreader hin und her bewegt?


Das ist nicht ganz einfach zu schildern. Ich habe den Heatspreader nicht bewegt, weil der Kleber nicht elastisch, sondern recht spröde ist. Ich habe den Heatspreader mit der Zange sehr fest gepackt und habe dann vorsichtig versucht, eine Hebelwirkung in mehrere Richtungen (links/rechts/diagonal) anzubringen. Beim dritten oder vierten neu Ansetzen (man rutscht leicht ab) Gab der Deckel sehr plötzlich mit einem Knacken nach. Ich habe dabei darauf geachtet, keinesfalls über das Die zu rutschen, sonst die Gefahr bestanden hätte, die winzigen Bauteile abzuscheren.


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. Februar 2011)

Respekt soviel mut hätte ich auch gern, derweil mein Geldbeutel für solche Aktionen einfach zu klein wär.


----------



## Hansaplast (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Wer nicht wagt, der nicht zerinnt. 

Geiler stunt; Glückwunsch zur coolen Karte!


----------



## ile (22. Februar 2011)

Da hat wohl jemand zu viel Freizeit?!


----------



## craiziks (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Oha oha, wenn das mal nicht heftig ist. Echt genial. !RESPEKT!
Müsste doch jetzt mit abastand die kühlste luftgekühlte gtx570 sein oder?
Ist es normal dass die karte so derbe gebogen ist?


----------



## Folterknecht (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Hast Deinem Nick alle Ehre gemacht!

Ich bau ja auch gelegentlich GraKa-Kühler um, und weiche dabei "etwas" von den gängigen Anleitungen ab, wo es mir sinnvoller erscheint. Aber diese Aktion ... nee so was hätte ich mir nicht zugetraut.


----------



## butter_milch (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Hut ab, hätte ich nie machen können


----------



## Seabound (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Brontal! ich persönlich hätte das ding vermutlich einfach weiterverkauft und mir was neues zugeleht. Is ja gut gegangen. Hoffen wir ma, dass die karte lang durchhält...


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

alter schwede... das wäre mir echt zu viel Kohle die da im schlimmsten Fall vernichtet wäre 
Aber echt ne Topaktion, selbst ist der Mann ^^


----------



## Wassercpu (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Respekt....


----------



## Portvv (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Im Bild 4 sieht man wunderschön wie das PCB sich durchbiegt, ob das auf dauer gut geht???


----------



## dorow (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Von mir für diesen gewagten Umbau ein RIESEN Respekt 
Hoffe nur das es auf dauer gut geht. Kannst ja mal deinen weiteren Erkenntnisse Posten.


----------



## PCGH_Oliver_P (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Wow!
Während ich gelesen habe, musste ich wirklich mehr mals schockiert schauen und leise vor mich hinflüstern: "wtf...wtf...ist das nice"
Diese Aktion ist einfach unübertrefflich! Und meiner Meinung nach, hast die Karte dadurch ordentlich an Stylepoints dazu bekommen
Alle Kondensatoren auf die Rückseite zu löten wäre doch mal eine Idee...
Nochmal: RESPEKT! Sehr nice.

Greetz,
Oli


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Ich habe den Shaman auch auf meiner 580 und hatte am Anfang auch das Problem das sich das PCB durch bog. Ich habe dann einen Dichtungsring, der nur ein 1mm großes Loch hat und dadurch einen sehr dicken Rand hat, unter die Backplatte des Shamans geschoben. Genau vier Stück direkt unter die vier Kreuzungen et war 1cn von den Schrauben entfernt so das der Druckpunkt weiter unter der GPU lag und nicht mehr direkt unter den Schrauben. Das Ergebnis ist das mit die Schrauben viel stärker anziehen kann, mit einer Zange, ohne das sich das PCB auch nur um einen Millimeter verzieht. Die Temps sind genial, selbst bei 1.15V und 930MHz Core Takt bleibt sie ca. 64Grad warm bei einer geschätzten Leistungsaufnahme von 300Watt.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Du bist der geilste...einfach Hammer...bin grad am überlegen meine beiden Gtx470 zu zwei Gtx580 umzulöten....


----------



## PIXI (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

^^ der ist gut, aber achtung er hat doch schon vor nachahmungen gewarnt 

ich selber habe auch schon mal einen kondensator an meine 8800 gts wieder anlöten müssen nur
habe ich es aus anderen gründen gemacht und war dabei auch ganz schön verschwitzt 

gruß PIX


----------



## Hornissentreiber (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*



Portvv schrieb:


> Im Bild 4 sieht man wunderschön wie das PCB sich durchbiegt, ob das auf dauer gut geht???


Das sieht auf dem Foto wesentlich heftiger aus, als es in Wirklichkeit ist. Ich war sogar überrascht, dass ihr ein stark verbogenes PCB seht - sieht auf dem Foto aber tatsächlich so aus. Keine Ahnung warum, muss irgendwie an der Perspektive liegen. 

Bei der Montage des Kühlers habe ich, wie immer, einen Kompromiss zwischen Anpressdruck und daraus resultierender Biegung der Karte gesucht und dachte eigentlich, das wäre mir gelungen. Habe gerade zur Sicherheit nochmal nachgesehen. Das PCB ist nur geringfügig gebogen. Nicht annähernd so viel, wie es auf dem Foto aussieht. Sollte also eigentlich gut gehen - hoffe ich. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Hornissentreiber (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> bin grad am überlegen meine beiden Gtx470 zu zwei Gtx580 umzulöten....


Super Idee! Mach das mal, aber bitte anschließend mit detaillierter Umbauanleitung. Danke für den Lacher, du hast mir den Tag versüßt (bin gerade krank zuhause).


----------



## DAEF13 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Wow, so viel Bastelei an einer ~300€ Karte 
Respekt!  ich hätte es mir nicht zugetraut


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Super Idee! Mach das mal, aber bitte anschließend mit detaillierter Umbauanleitung. Danke für den Lacher, du hast mir den Tag versüßt (bin gerade krank zuhause).



Ja gerne...gute Besserung!


----------



## Hornissentreiber (24. Februar 2011)

*Zwischenergebnis*

Hallo Gemeinde,

weil ich von euch so viel freundlichen Zuspruch erhalten habe, wollte ich euch auf dem Laufenden halten, was meine kleine Modifikation gebracht hat. Ich war in den letzten Tagen krank und kam erst heute mit dem Hintern aus dem Bett, um meine Graka etwas zu testen.

Ich habe die GPU (nach zwei Zwischenschritten) auf 850 MHz übertaktet, Speicher auf 2000 MHz (Standard ist 732/1900). Beim Furmark schlug dann die automatische "Bremse" im Treiber zu, sodass die Ergebnisse nicht aussagekräftig waren. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit gelesen, dass man das irgendwie aushebeln kann, konnte mich aber gerade nicht an den Trick erinnern und war zu faul, nach dem Trick zu suchen (war das nicht Umbenennen der Furmark.exe?). So habe ich dann einfach Crysis Warhead angeworfen, alle Einstellungen auf Enthusiast (Bewegungsunschärfe allerdings aus, damit wird mir immer schlecht), Antialiasing 8xQ, transparent AA 8x Supersample, Anisotropischer Filter 8x, Auflösung 1680x1050 und eine halbe Stunde gespielt. 

Was soll ich sagen? Die Frames bewegten sich durchgängig zwischen 25 und 40 FPS und die GPU wurde maximal 49°C warm! Da dürfte OC-mäßig noch was gehen.  Ich neige allerdings nicht dazu, immer noch das letzte MHz aus der Hardware zu quetschen, insbesondere, wenn die aktuelle Leistung so zufriedenstellend ist, wie im Augenblick. Vielleicht juckt es mich ja irgendwann noch einmal, höher zu takten, aber im Augenblick lasse ich es dabei bewenden. Crysis Warhead spiele ich ohnehin kaum (finde ich nach Crysis irgendwie uninteressant) und Metro 2033 und ähnliche Hardwarefresser interessieren mich zur Zeit nicht, sodass kein Bedarf an Mehrleistung besteht. Dass ich das einmal sagen würde!

Ach ja: die niedrige Temperatur lag auch daran, dass ich den Lüfter für den ersten OC-Versuch auf Maximum laufen ließ. Den nächsten Versuch mache ich dann mit stark reduzierter Drehzahl. Ich schätze, ich werde dann wohl "mörderische" Temperaturen um die 60 - 65°C anpeilen und die Stille dabei genießen. 

Sofern die Grafikkarte nicht in nächster Zeit die Grätsche macht, hat der Stress mit dem Umbau sich also wenigstens gelohnt.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Warlock54 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Haha deine story ist echt krass xD also viel spaß nocht mit der graka  mfG


----------



## Anchorage (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Sehr experemtierfreudig muss ich sagen. Glaubst du das bei meiner GTX 470 auch ein Trockener "Kaugummmi" ist ? So im Standartbetrieb habe ich um die 36 - 40 grad und bei last um die 86 - 90


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Die Temperaturen sind aber normal und wenn es eine Referenz Karte ist, hat sie Nvidia Produziert und die nehmen eigentlich ganz gute WLP zwar auch keine im Stil von MX4 aber ganze annehmbare.


----------



## X6Sixcore (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Respekt!

Was hast Du für einen Lötkolben / eine Lötstation benutzt?

Oder gar eine SMD-Lötnadel?

Welche Temperatur (wenn Du es denn ablesen kannst) und welches Lot (bleifrei oder bleihaltig -> da steht dann was mit z. B. Pb60Zn40-Schießmichtod drauf) hast Du benutzt?

Für evtl. Nachahmer werden diese Infos recht wichtig sein.

mfg


----------



## Hornissentreiber (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*



Anchorage schrieb:


> Sehr experemtierfreudig muss ich sagen. Glaubst du das bei meiner GTX 470 auch ein Trockener "Kaugummmi" ist ? So im Standartbetrieb habe ich um die 36 - 40 grad und bei last um die 86 - 90


 
Ob auch deine WLP trocken ist, wirst du nur rauskriegen, wenn du den Heatspreader runternimmst. Ich habe meine Kristallkugel gerade zum Polieren gebracht und weiß es daher auch nicht.  Ich stimme hulkhardy1 aber zu, die Temperaturen sind bei der GTX 470 doch normal, oder? Um ganz sicher zu sein, schau doch einfach in die diversen Tests, in denen auch die Temperaturen unter Last angegeben wurden.

Dass der Grund für die zu hohen Temperaturen die trockene WLP ist, ist ja nur eine Vermutung meinerseits, die mir plausibel erscheint. Aber vielleicht ist die Paste IMMER so fest? Ich habe ja schließlich nur zwei Heatspreader jemals entfernt und das war in den letzten paar Monaten. Kein Grund also, diese Erfahrungen als Regelfall anzunehmen.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> wenn es eine Referenz Karte ist, hat sie Nvidia Produziert


 
Die Referenzkarten werden von Nvidia produziert? Soweit ich es bis jetzt verstanden hatte, werden die Referenzkarten von Nvidia ENTWORFEN (also Layout des PCB und Kühler), produziert werden sie von den jeweiligen Kartenherstellern. Produzieren tut Nvidia ja nicht einmal die GPU´s, die stellt TSMC her.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*



X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Respekt!
> 
> Was hast Du für einen Lötkolben / eine Lötstation benutzt?
> 
> ...


SMD-Lötnadel? Nie gehört, keine Ahnung was das ist. Als Lötkolben habe ich das grobe Ding verwendet, das ich im Schrank hatte. Hat 40 W, und keine Temperaturanzeige oder -regelung was auch einer der Gründe ist, warum ich Blut und Wasser geschwitzt hatte. Du merkst schon, E-Techniker bin ich nicht. Der Kondensator ist beunruhigend warm beim Löten geworden, hat sich aber wenigstens nicht aufgebläht. Falls er irgendwann die Grätsche machen sollte, tausche ich ihn halt aus. Jetzt weiß ich ja, dass ich das hinkriege. 

Lot mit Schießmichtod konnte ich leider nicht bekommen, aber bleihaltig ist die Legierung. 

An alle eventuellen Nachahmer sei betont: lasst es bleiben! Man muss bedenken, dass der Schaman allein zwischen 60,- und 70,- Tacken kostet. Dann kann man auch gleich 60,- bis 70,- Euro mehr für eine Karte mit kühlerem Eigendesign ausgeben. 
Für mich gab es drei Gründe, diese Aktion durchzuziehen und von denen waren zwei ziemlich irrational:
1. Ich hatte den Shaman noch rumliegen.
2. Ich wollte den Shaman UNBEDINGT verbauen und bin halt ziemlich dickköpfig.
3. Ich war zu ungeduldig, um auf weitere Eigendesigns zu warten.

Rückblickend betrachtet muss ich sagen, dass ich mich von meiner Dickköpfigkeit und Ungeduld habe hinreißen lassen, ein viel zu großes Risiko einzugehen. Nicht umsonst freue ich mich dermaßen, dass es (bis jetzt) gut gegangen ist. Da ist eine gewaltige Menge Erleichterung dabei. Jedem, der was Ähnliches versuchen will, wünsche ich von Herzen viel Erfolg. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich so etwas noch einmal riskiere.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Die Referenzkarten werden von Nvidia produziert? Soweit ich es bis jetzt verstanden hatte, werden die Referenzkarten von Nvidia ENTWORFEN (also Layout des PCB und Kühler), produziert werden sie von den jeweiligen Kartenherstellern. Produzieren tut Nvidia ja nicht einmal die GPU´s, die stellt TSMC her.


 
 Also die Ref Karten kommen von Nvidia und werden an EVGA, Asus.........geliefert, das habe ich damit gemeint. Wer sie jetzt im einzelnen Herstelllt kann ich nicht genau sagen. Erst wenn Nvidia die Karten frei gibt dürfen zum Beispiel Asus die Karten komplett selber herstellen und bekommen nur noch die Chips von Nvidia.


----------



## Celtec (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Nicht schlecht  Gute Arbeit.Hast du da einen neuen Kondensator genommen?


----------



## Hornissentreiber (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Nein, das wäre Plan B gewesen, falls sich herausgestellt hätte, dass der Kondensator Schaden genommen hat.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Kondensatoren sind nicht so Hitze empfindlich die gehen beim Löten eher selten kaputt, Transistoren oder IC's sind da schon erheblich empfindlicher.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (26. Februar 2011)

*Kombustor*

Habe gerade mal den neuen Kombustor 2.0 installiert. Offenbar wird die Karte bei dem nicht, wie beim Furmark, durch den Treiber runtergebremst, sodass ich endlich mal einen etwas anspruchsvolleren Stresstest laufen lassen kann. 
Im Moment läuft die GPU mit 850/1700 MHz, der Speicher mit 2000 MHz. Der Lüfter läuft mit konstant 860 Umdrehungen pro Minute und ist dabei nahezu unhörbar. Jetzt, nach gut 20 Minuten, hat die GPU es sich bei markerschütternden 62°C gemütlich gemacht. Ein Temperaturanstieg ist seit ca. fünf Minuten nicht mehr zu verzeichnen. Ich würde mal sagen: alles tief im grünen Bereich. Diese Temperatur erreichen manche andere Karten ja schon im Idle-Betrieb.  Ich LIEBE es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert.
Munter bleiben!


----------



## davidof2001 (26. Februar 2011)

Das ist wirklich ein erstaunlicher wert. Den kumbustor breche ich lieber immer ab weil meine graka nach 5 Minuten schon die 90 grad knackt und mir die Sache nicht geheuer ist. Beim normalen zocken komme ich mit stark gedrosseltem Lüfter auf gerade mal etwas über 70 grad. Ich bin auch der Meinung das der Kumbustor nicht gedrosselt wird bzw. die Karte denn die Hitzeentwicklung ist schon sehr enorm.


----------



## IronIvan (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Respeckt!  Weis selber wovon du sprichst. Arbeite seit 12 Jahren in Bereich Feinmechanik und hab schon selber Wasserohrzange benuzt (haben sicheren grif, als kleine feinere Zangen!)


----------



## fangorn (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Gerade mit Interesse den Thread gelesen. Derzeit bin ich ja auch dabei eine alternative Kühlung für die Gainward GTX 570 GLH aufzutreiben.
Du schriebst, dass Du einen Kondensator auf die Rückseite löten musstest, weil er auf der Vorderseite im Weg war. Das konnte man auf Deinen Bilder auch gut sehen. 
Ich habe mir nun mal das Board Design anhand der folgenden Grafik angeschaut (Bild von ht4u): HIER um den störenden Kondensator auf der Vorderseite ausfindig zu machen. Aber ich kann ihn nicht entdecken.
Für mich bedeutet das also, dass das Board Design nochmal verändert wurde - oder liege ich da falsch?

Was hast Du denn auf die Spawas gesetzt? VRam-Kühler oder Spawa-Kühler? Vielleicht noch einen Tip was bzw. wo Du das alles besorgt hast? Dann könnte ich ggf. auch meiner GLH zu Leibe rücken. Löten ist nicht das Problem.

Was wäre, wenn man nur andere Lüfter raufsetzt? Zwei große Scythe vielleicht? Oder bringen die nicht genügend Leistung?


----------



## Rail (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

jo die gas wasser sch. zange ist immer gut zu gebrauchen!
kann mir schon vorstellen wie der k...stift bei dir gedrückt hat  hatte mal ne ähnliche umbauaktion gemacht nen durchgebranntes überspannungsschutzteil von ner hdd ausgelötet da dieses den weiteren betrieb verhinderte festpladde war voll mit 500gb daten... aber nen kondesator auf die rückseite löten dann noch an ner 280€ graka rofl glückwunsch dass es geklappt hat
ps : sieht übrigens top aus der einsame kondensator auf der rückseite vielleicht die entstehung einer neuen modding bewegung bauteil moving


----------



## h@mz@ (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

also auch ma ein "RESPEKT" von mir für dieses entschlossene vorgehen....mich würde interessieren was für einen Lötzinn du verwendet hast...kupfer oder nickel...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Kupfer???? Weißt du was Kupfer für einen Schmelzpunkt hat!!!!!!!


----------



## hwk (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Kupfer???? Weißt du was Kupfer für einen Schmelzpunkt hat!!!!!!!


 
Ist durchaus zu kleinen teilen manchmal Kupfer im "Lot"  ^^
Aber schon richtig die Temperaturen mit denen das verarbeitet wird sind deutlich zu hoch für so eine Umbauaktion würde ich mal behaupten, oder es ist wirklich sehr wenig drin^^


----------



## Shmendrick (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Hmm was ich mich gerade Frage ich hatte im Ungefähren das gleiche problem wie du mit meiner Gainward(1Lüfter),das die auch beim Standradlüfter bockelheiß wurde,99C hier eher die Regel erst durch jetzt den Alpenföhn Peter in sichere Temparatut regionen gebracht wurde,mein Gedabke hängt auch schon die ganze zeit am headspreader das der nicht richtig die Wärme weiterleitet.Blos so verrückt wie du bin ich dann nicht den wegzukloppen^^


----------



## deppvomdienst (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

hmmm leute, welche wärmeleitpaste empfehlt ihr denn? und wie wenig davon sollte man wirklich verwenden?
ps: nimmt ein cpu schaden wenn er wegen mangelnder kühlung mehrmals ausgeschaltet hat?? 
keine sorge, bei mir ists nicht der fall, ..will mich nur informieren. z.T aus neugier und weil cih mir nen neuen kühler fürn cpu kaufen will (zum ersten mal bisher)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Also laut PCGH ist de Arctic Cooling MX-4 wohl die beste, gibt aber noch andere sehr gute Pasten.
Ob die CPU schaden nimmt ist schwer zu sagen aber wegen 2-3 Abschaltungen wohl nicht, dieser Mechanismus soll ja gerade dafür sein das die CPU keinen Schaden nimmt also denke ich das sie wohl rechtzeitig abschaltet.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (5. August 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Hallo Leute, nach längerer Abwesenheit im Forum stelle ich gerade fest, dass mein alter Thread über meinen kleinen Mod zu neuen Ehren gekommen ist. Es sind ja einige Fragen aufgelaufen, die ich (z. T. etwas spät) in der Reihenfolge des Eingangs beantworten will. Zunächst möchte ich mir aber für die vielen guten Wünsche bedanken, dass meine Graka lang leben möge. Bis jetzt läuft sie nach wie vor schnell, kühl und leise.

@ fangorn: 
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist das von dir gepostete Bild ein Referenzdesign. Gerade dafür sind die Austauschkühler ja alle konzipiert. Offensichtlich weicht meine Graka zumindest in diesem Detail vom Referenzdesign ab. 
Die Lüfter auszutauschen hatte ich auch zuerst überlegt. Aber weil der Kühler nur lauwarm wurde, während die GPU sehr warm war, war ich mir sicher, dass ich ein Problem mit der Wärmebrücke zwischen Heatspreader und GPU hatte. Dass ich den Kühler schlecht montiert hatte, konnte ich ausschließen. Wenn der Kühlkörper gar keine Wärme zum Abführen hat, ist ein alternativer Lüfter natürlich sinnlos.
Für die Spawas habe ich den Teil der original vorhandene Metallplatte abgesägt, der sie im Originalzustand kühlt. Weil die Wärmeleitpads dabei gelitten hatten, habe ich alle zu kühlenden Teile mit Wärmeleitkleber betupft, bevor ich die Platte wieder draufgesetzt habe. Da die Platte durch das Zurechtsägen ja viel Oberfläche und damit Kühlleistung verloren hat, habe ich zusätzlich noch einige schwarze RAM-Kühlkörper, die ich noch rumliegen hatte, draufgeklebt. Auf dem dritten Bild, das ich eingestellt habe, kann man sie auf der rechten Seite (gleich links neben der Reihe von Kondensatoren) schwach erkennen.

@ Rail:
Eine schöne Idee, das mit dem Bauteil Moving. Sollte das Mode werden, stehe ich für Sponsorenverträge gerne zur Verfügung. 

@ h@mz@:
Ich habe das Lötzinn genommen, das ich sowieso rumliegen hatte. Konkret heißt die Legierung L-Sn60PbCu2.

@ hulkhardy1, @ hwk:
Das Lot enthält tatsächlich eine geringe Menge Kupfer. Hat mich auch überrascht, aber weil es nur in Spuren in der Legierung vorkommt, ist die Schmelztemperatur von reinem Kupfer unerheblich.

@ deppvomdienst:
Mittlerweile nehmen sich die guten WLP´s nicht mehr viel. Die MX-4, die Hulkhardy erwähnt, ist ganz sicher eine der allerbesten, aber der Unterschied zu den übrigen Top-WLP´s liegen bei wenigen Grad Celsius, was in der Praxis völlig irrelevant ist. Kauf dir einfach eine der guten einschlägigen Sorten und du bist auf der sicheren Seite. Ich achte bei Tests für WLP´s mitlerweile eher darauf, wie einfach die WLP sich entfernen lässt. Unter diesem Kriterium findet man immer noch zwei, drei sehr gute WLP´s. 
Die Sache mit dem Verteilen der WLP wird völlig überbewertet. Ich verteile die Paste immer mit einer Kreditkarte glatt auf der CPU oder GPU, aber bei näherer Betrachtung ist das nicht nennenswert besser, als wenn man einfach einen Tropfen auf die Mitte der GPU bzw. des Heatspreaders gibt und dem Anpressdruck des Kühlers das Verteilen überlässt. Der Grund dafür ist ganz einfach, dass es nahezu unmöglich ist, die Paste wirklich eben zu verteilen. Auch beim Auftragen mit einer Karte entstehen unweigerlich Lufttaschen, die erst durch das Anpressen des Kühlers mit WLP ausgefüllt werden. Ich streiche die Paste nur noch aus Gewohnheit auf und weil ich auf diese Weise sicher gehe, dass ich nicht zu wenig (würde zu Luftspalten führen, was schlecht für die Kühlung ist) oder zu viel (die Paste wird seitlich rausgequetscht, was technisch nichts macht, aber rumschmiert) auftrage. 
Die benötigte Menge kannst du einfach testen, indem du erst einmal einen sehr kleinen Tropfen (etwa Stecknadelkopfgros) aufträgst, den Kühler drauddrückst und ihn wieder abnimmst, um zu sehen, wie die Paste sich verteilt hat. Dann bekommst du ein Gefühl für die richtige Menge. Entweder wischst du die "Testpaste" dann ab und wiederholst das Ganze oder du setzt den Kühler einfach wieder drauf. 
Im Internet findet man Anleitungen, in denen geraten wird, so wenig wie irgend möglich aufzutragen, angeblich soll am besten der Heatspreader durch die Paste hindurch schimmern. Ich halte das für Unsinn. Ein Kühler braucht in jedem Fall einen ordentlichen Anpressdruck, was unweigerlich dazu führt, dass zu viel WLP aus dem Spalt herausgepresst wird, sofern sie dünnflüssig genug ist, was für alle guten WLP´s gilt. Ich bewege den Kühler vor dem Aufschrauben bzw. Festklicken immer noch ein wenig hin und her, um möglichst viel Paste rauszuquetschen und eventuelle Lufteinschlüsse zu minimieren. Dass das die Kühlung messbar verbessert, glaube ich eigentlich nicht wirklich. Das ist auch eher eine Gewohnheit ohne echte technische Notwendigkeit.
Der ganze Aufriss um das Auftragen ist dadurch entstanden, dass WLP Wärme gar nicht wirklich gut leitet (das tun die meisten Metalle oder z. B. Wasser viel besser), sondern eben nur sehr viel besser als Luft. Darum ist es im Prinzip richtig, dass die Schicht WLP so dünn wie möglich sein sollte, aber wie bereits erklärt, ergibt sich das mehr oder weniger von selbst und macht in der Praxis keinen technisch relevanten Unterschied. Man sollte bei aller Begeisterung für das Thema das Verhältnis zwischen Aufwand und Nutzen nicht vergessen. Warum sollte man sich unheimlich viel Mühe machen, wenn der Erfolg darin besteht, dass die GPU z. B. mit 74° C statt 76° C unter Last läuft?  Solche Überlegungen sind nur für Extrem-Overclocker interessant.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## doenersoldat (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

@Hornissentreiber:

Ich sage als erstes mal Danke, dass du dein Problem hier beschrieben hast und wie deine Lösung aussieht. Ich habe nähmlich seit mehreren Tagen das selbe Problem wie du. Ich hatte vor knapp einem dreiviertel Jahr den Shaman auf meine GTX 570 montiert und damals hatte ich noch "gute" Werte 60 - 70 Grad unter load. 

Nun habe ich 100°C mit einem Shaman unter last und die Karte schaltet sich auch gerne dann mal von selbst ab. 

Ich habe nun in den letzten beiden Tagen den Kühler schon mehrmals herunten gehabt. Irgendwann kam mir der Heatspreader von selbst entgegen. (Was für ein Glück wie ich jetzt sehe bzw. als ich ihn damals in der Hand hatte, ahbe ich schon ein bisschen blöd gekuckt )

Ich denke, da du nichts mehr negatives Berichtet hast, funktioniert deine Lösung noch genauso gut wie damals, oder?

Ich werde deine Lösung mit den anders genutzten (also nicht mehr von unten anschrauben sondern von oben durchführen) Fixierschrauben in den nächsten Tagen gelich mal probieren. Dazu brauche ich dann 5 Hände oder? 

Ich würde meine Erfahrungen dann auch hier reinschreiben wenn gewünscht...

Bis dann Sascha


----------



## doenersoldat (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Muhahahahahah mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein!!!! .-D

Meine Grafikkarte ist jetzt nach dem entfernen des Heatspreaders im idle auf Zimmertemperatur 25°C und im Load (30 Minuten FurMark).......42°C (Lüfter @ 900 Umdrehungen)
Mit 1200 Umdrehungen komm ich so auf 38 - 39 °C ....

Um die Schrauben zu fixieren, habe ich einfach an die oberseite der Kühler-Fixier-Platte doppelseitiges Klebeband angebracht. Danach ein keleins Loch hineingemacht und dann die Schrauben durchstecken. Somit konnte ich, wie wenn die Schrauben verschraubt sind, perfekt die Grafikkarte über Kopf montieren.

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=gtx_270_die_hszmjkf.jpg

Ich kann nur jedem Empfehlen der dieses Problem hat, den Heatspreader so schnell wie möglich los zu werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Sascha


----------



## Hornissentreiber (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*



doenersoldat schrieb:


> @Hornissentreiber:
> 
> Ich denke, da du nichts mehr negatives Berichtet hast, funktioniert deine Lösung noch genauso gut wie damals, oder?
> 
> ...


 
Schön, dass du meine Informationen für dich nutzen konntest. Die Graka läuft nach wie vor schnell, leise und kühl. Mittlerweile habe ich den Lüfter für den Kühler ausgetauscht, weil er bei niedrigen Drehzahlen klapperte. Jetzt sitzt ein 120er Be Quiet Shadow Wings drauf.

Die Sache mit den Schrauben ist tatsächlich etwas pfriemelig, ich habe es aber mit meinen beiden Händen allein hinbekommen. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Hornissentreiber (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*



doenersoldat schrieb:


> Meine Grafikkarte ist jetzt nach dem entfernen des Heatspreaders im idle auf Zimmertemperatur 25°C und im Load (30 Minuten FurMark).......42°C (Lüfter @ 900 Umdrehungen)
> Mit 1200 Umdrehungen komm ich so auf 38 - 39 °C ....
> 
> Um die Schrauben zu fixieren, habe ich einfach an die oberseite der Kühler-Fixier-Platte doppelseitiges Klebeband angebracht. Danach ein keleins Loch hineingemacht und dann die Schrauben durchstecken. Somit konnte ich, wie wenn die Schrauben verschraubt sind, perfekt die Grafikkarte über Kopf montieren.
> ...


 
Die Temperaturen sind allerdings beeindruckend niedrig. Mit dem neuen Be Quiet-Lüfter (120 mm gegenüber 140 mm zuvor) habe ich eine Idle-Temperatur von 33° C bei normal beheiztem Zimmer. Der Lüfter dreht dabei mit 30% seiner Maximaldrehzahl und ist praktisch nicht zu hören. Gerade habe ich kurz den Kombustor einmal durchlaufen lassen (mit Übertaktung auf 830/2100 MHz) und kam bei gleicher Lüfterdrehzahl auf 50° C. Finde ich völlig in Ordnung. 

Guter Tipp, das mit dem Klebeband. Kann bestimmt mal jemand brauchen, der vor der gleichen Aufgabe steht.

@Alle:
Liebe Leute, vergesst bei allem Enthusiasmus für kühle GPU´s bitte nicht, dass so eine Aktion ein großes Risiko ist. Ich hätte mich damals in den Ar... gebissen, wenn ich die Karte geschrottet hätte, hätte mir zur Not aber auch eine neue kaufen können. Mir ist schon einmal eine völlig unmodifizierte Graka (war eine Radeon 9800) nach nur drei Monaten Betrieb einfach so kaputt gegangen. Tat plötzlich keinen Mucks mehr. So etwas kann jederzeit passieren, wenn es auch nur selten eintritt. Stellt euch vor, ihr legt einen geilen Mod hin, macht keinerlei Fehler und dann geht die Karte trotzdem wegen eines Fabrikationsfehlers über den Jordan. Die Garantie könnt ihr euch dann durch die Poritze ziehen. Ihr müsst euch so etwas leisten können. Wenn ihr als Schüler monatelang auf eure neue Grafikkarte sparen müsst und euch keinesfalls eine neue kaufen könnt, solltet ihr die Finger von so etwas lassen! So, der erhobene Zeigefinger darf jetzt wieder runter. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Hornissentreiber (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

So, nu isse verkauft. Nach rund 18 Monaten war es an der Zeit für eine neue Grafikkarte und ich trennte mich blutenden Herzens von meinem Schmuckstück. Für meinen neuen Monitor brauchte ich für meine Ansprüche etwas Schnelleres. Bei einer Auflösung von nun 1920x1200 (bisher 1680x1050) hätte ich sonst Abstriche beim AA oder anderen Einstellungen machen müssen. War eine schöne Zeit, sie hat mir nie Kummer gemacht und wird dem Käufer hoffentlich noch viel Freude bereiten. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Fischer995 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Wow also hast mein vollen respekt das du dich das bei so einer Karte getraut hast! Wahnsinn


----------



## Jaran91 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Wow, sehr schöne arbeit.


----------



## Modders Vision (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Gefällt mir sehr gut 
Das nenne ich mal eine extreme Kühllösung - erst den Kondensator umlöten und dann auch noch den Heatspreader entfernen (was für ein Glück, dass ATI keine Heatspreader über dem GPU verwendet)
Du hast meinen vollen Respekt


----------



## JoKa29 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

@Hornissentreiber:
mal abgesehen von der Kurzweil, die ich beim lesen hatte --> Respekt! Vor allem hat die Karte ja bis dato durchgehalten und bereitet dem neuen Besitzer auch noch Freude!
Welche neue Grafikkarte hast Du Dir denn gegönnt? .... neuer Mod geplant? 

Munter bleiben, oder bei Laune halten? ... das ist hier die Frage!


----------



## Hornissentreiber (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Meine neue Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 670 von Inno3D mit dem schönen Namen "iChill GeForce GTX 670 HerculeZ 3000"  Wer denkt sich bloß solche Namen aus? Marketing ist doch was schönes. 

Zwar ist die GTX 570 nach wie vor ein prima Teil, für meinen neuen Monitor mit der Auflösung 1920x1200 brauchte ich für meine Ansprüche (Typ Grafikhure) etwas mit mehr Bums. Wie ich befürchtet hatte, ist die neue iChill nicht so leise wie meine gute alte GTX 570, aber doch die ab Werk leiseste Grafikkarte, die ich seit meiner alten Radeon 9500 gekauft habe (In Sachen Lautheit von Grafikkarten war damals wirlich noch alles besser. ) Und kühl ist sie auch. Darum gibt es momentan keinen Grund die neue zu modifizieren. An das leise, leider relativ hochfrequente, Betriebsgeräusch habe ich mit mittlerweile gewöhnt und Spulenfiepen konnte ich glücklicherweise auch keines feststellen. Darum trauere meiner praktisch lautlosen GTX 570 fast gar nicht mehr nach.  

Ansonsten freue ich mich über das Interesse, das mein schon ganz schön alter Thread immer wieder mal erregt. Schon dafür hat die Sache sich ja gelohnt.  

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Troollin (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Hab mir eben den gesamten Thread durchgelesen. Scheinst ein bisschen krank zu sein 

Aber da kann sich ja der neue Besitzer über eine (fast) lautlose Grafikkarte freuen. Und, wenn du mit der Neuen zufrieden bist, hat alles ein glückliches Ende genommen. Viel Spaß mit der neuen Karte!

Falls du jemals noch solche Modifikationen vornimmst: Schreib, schreib, schreib! Und Bilder nicht vergessen


----------



## Sysnet (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe*

Wirklich ein tolles Projekt! Hat mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------

